# Cursorstyle auf <area>



## Jukkales (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Ich möchte in einer Imagemap den Coursertypen ändern jedoch hab ich da ein Problem.
ich bin scheinbar nicht der einzigste der dieses hatte da ich schon bei Google udn heiier gesaucht habe, ich war aber nicht erfolgreich.

Ich habe 2 Varianten verwendet welche beide nicht funktionierten:

Einmal die "gängige" CSS Variante:

```
<area shape="rect" coords="8,376,161,393" style="cursor:pointer;" />
```

Und die JS Variante;

```
<area shape="rect" coords="8,376,161,393" id="pointer" onMouseOver="JavaScript:document.all.pointer.style.cursor='pointer';" />
```


Jedoch geht beides nicht, Kann mir jemand da helfen?

Mfg Jukka~


----------



## Maik (24. Juni 2007)

Hi,

eine einheitliche Lösung für die unterschiedlichen Browsermodelle scheint es da nicht zu geben.

Mit 


```
<img src="..." usemap="#Landkarte" style="cursor:crosshair;">
<map name="Landkarte">
    <area href="#" shape="rect" coords="8,376,161,393" style="cursor:crosshair;" />
    ...
</map>
```
funktioniert's bei mir (unter Win2000) zumindest in den Gecko-Browsern (Firefox, Mozilla, Netscape & Sea Monkey), sowie im IE. Lediglich Opera verweigert einen alternativen Mauszeiger für das *<area>*-Tag.


----------

